# Speedcubing in Montreal



## frenzen (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been speedcubing and/or solving the cube for a month and my best time is so far 38, i need some speedcubers in montreal to help me improve lol. Anyone from montreal?


----------



## frenzen (May 27, 2013)

no1 cubes from here


----------



## Akiro (May 27, 2013)

I live in Mtl...
And I know there a few other speedcubers... (like around 5!)
PM me if you want


----------



## frenzen (May 27, 2013)

lol i pmed pm me back  fast asap


----------



## Drake (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi, I don't live in Montreal, or near, but I lie in NB, and a cuber who used to live in Moncton (NB) contacted me almost 2 year ago saying that he used to live in Moncton NB, but now he lived in Montreal. I'm sure they are some other people you just need to find them. When I started (where I live) I was the only one, except a couple of friend who could solve it, but after I moved to another town (in the same Province), and there is over 20 other speedcuber around here. (That's mostly because of a friend that I met at a competition who started a rubik's cube club at hes school). If you can't find anyone, well do like my friend, start youre own group .


----------



## Eugene Gegiya (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello,I've created a group on facebook 'speedcubing montreal'.Those who want to go somewhere and to solve some cubes,just tap the name of group on facebook.


----------



## etrepan (Dec 19, 2013)

*Hey cubers Of Montreal*

Hey everyone Im stuck at around 50sec. I live downtown and would love to meet some cubers in order to progress faster.
I speak french as well

send me an email et [email protected] if u want to get together and practice.


----------



## dan41 (Jan 16, 2016)

anybody here? winter is boring.


----------



## trungams (Apr 17, 2016)

hello...


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 17, 2016)

Canadiancubing is looking to host a competition in Montreal, so if you have any ideas for a venue or would be willing to help out, contact them on either facebook or their website.


----------



## trungams (Apr 19, 2016)

Wow. I'm actually not in Montreal until this September so I hope the competition will be hosted some time at the end of 2016. Anyway, looking forward to meeting some new friends there.


----------



## 1639cubing (Jul 11, 2016)

They can rent a venue at the ymca in Montreal/st Laurent


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jul 11, 2016)

1639cubing said:


> They can rent a venue at the ymca in Montreal/st Laurent


Or maybe you can rent it and organize the competition.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Jul 11, 2016)

1639cubing said:


> They can rent a venue at the ymca in Montreal/st Laurent



I would recommend contacting CanadianCUBING on their FB page.


----------



## 1639cubing (Jul 12, 2016)

Already did they said they would take a look at it....btw I gave them a new venue it's cepsum but it's still here mtl


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi all, I'm Nathan and I'm moving to Montreal in a few weeks! I'll be attending McGill University (Linguistics major) and it would be cool to meet some local cubers. I also have experience organizing competitions and I'd like to be able to organize Montreal competitions, if there's interest.


----------



## 1639cubing (Aug 9, 2016)

id be really interested in that since the community is growing a bunch of speedcubers here in mtl are out of choises either becoz its too far...or they cant go out of country coz no visa and all that sooo organizing a comp here would be a great idea


----------



## trungams (Sep 9, 2016)

Nathan Dwyer said:


> Hi all, I'm Nathan and I'm moving to Montreal in a few weeks! I'll be attending McGill University (Linguistics major) and it would be cool to meet some local cubers. I also have experience organizing competitions and I'd like to be able to organize Montreal competitions, if there's interest.



oh hey McGill here. I'm in the Faculty of Science


----------



## Diving Cuber (Feb 1, 2019)

Just wondering if there are any cubers in montreal, because this thread hasn't been updated in 4 years.


----------



## MCSubway99 (Feb 23, 2019)

Diving Cuber said:


> Just wondering if there are any cubers in montreal, because this thread hasn't been updated in 4 years.


I live right next to Montreal. Sadly, I know nobody that cubes where I live.


----------



## Xanzi (Apr 15, 2019)

MCSubway99 said:


> I live right next to Montreal. Sadly, I know nobody that cubes where I live.


I live in montreal, and I average about 23sec on 3x3 and also don't know any cuber that live here, if you wanna talk to me I have a discord, it's Xanzi#8150


----------



## Diving Cuber (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey I live here too


----------



## Dan Yu (Jul 20, 2019)

Same


----------

